# ghrp2 hunger pangs ??????



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Been on ghrp2 a while now and omg the hunger 15 20 mins after injection.

I thought only ghrp 6 did this?

I bought my ghrp2 off of src as recommend on here.

Any one else get this?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

tom42021 said:


> Been on ghrp2 a while now and omg the hunger 15 20 mins after injection.
> 
> I thought only ghrp 6 did this?
> 
> ...


i got my ghrp6 from src aswell. and tell you what the 30minute wait is aweful im literally busting to eat lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im sure only g6 make you hungry???? iv not used g2 tho...


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

No I'm definetly sure its ghrp2!

i feel worse in the morning for hunger , injecting it on an empty stomach, omg


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

tom42021 said:


> No I'm definetly sure its ghrp2!
> 
> i feel worse in the morning for hunger , injecting it on an empty stomach, omg


yeh it will be src have a good rep


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

GHRP 6 /2 can both give hunger pangs


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

GHRP-6 is sloppier in that it activates a wider array of effects beyond GH release. It causes intense hunger and gastic motility. It can have a mild effect on cortisol and prolactin. It is a first generation GHRP.

GHRP-2 is less sloppy with a more intense GH release, no gastric motility and less hunger effect. It can have an effect within the normal range on prolcatin and cortisol. It is a second generation peptide.


----------

